# started H DROL and may have GYNO!!!



## cbohning (Jan 25, 2009)

So i started a H drol cycle Fri.(01/23/09) and have soreness in the glands under my pecs!! no puffyness or irritation in the nipples?!?.. i did had a gyno operation in both pecs(nipple area) 8-10 years ago so the small glands that are sore are left over from post operation. Also i did a cycle of H drol in July of 2008 and had a great cycle(great size/strength gains and sucsessful PCT). I'd hate to stop this cycle, here are my questions?

1. are these small sore glands gyno? does everyone have these glands or are mine the aftermath of my previous gyno operation??

2. is there anything i can take instead of completely coming off the cycle and starting my PCT?

3. i have some havoc on hand i heard that greatly reduces gyno, could i possibly stop the H drol and go right into a 4-6wk havoc cycle and into a extensive PCT

-Your suggestions are greatly appreciated, I do have nolvadex and clomid on hand incase of the worst!!


----------



## chrito (Jan 26, 2009)

you still can get gyno after surgery if doc didn't take it all out!
take 1mg arimidex every day!

don't use prohormones man,they get you gyno even faster then real steroids!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 26, 2009)

You don't have gyno


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 26, 2009)

A man of many words


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 26, 2009)

A man of many words


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2009)

You can say that again.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 26, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> You can say that again.



a man of many words.

I posted the first two from my blackberry, haha, and it didnt load the page


----------



## ZECH (Jan 26, 2009)

chrito said:


> you still can get gyno after surgery if doc didn't take it all out!
> take 1mg arimidex every day!
> 
> don't use prohormones man,they get you gyno even faster then real steroids!



Prove it.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 26, 2009)

And you want to stop gyno by using another steroid? Think about it.


----------



## cbohning (Jan 26, 2009)

dg806 said:


> You don't have gyno



what is it then just sore glands? I forgot to mention that im also taking androgel 5grams @ 1% daily I have a feeling that has something to do with it? i had some nolvadex(tamox) that i took this morning and the soreness has already gone down. I am ordering liquid arimidex and will be taking .25-.5mg daily for the remainder of the cycle and then into an extensive PCT. I think I also might cut my androgel dosage to 5grams @ 1% everyother day? Any thoughts on this!?!


----------



## cbohning (Jan 26, 2009)

dg806 said:


> And you want to stop gyno by using another steroid? Think about it.



Wont be using havoc!!!


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 26, 2009)

H-drol won't give you gyno.


----------



## cbohning (Jan 26, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> H-drol won't give you gyno.



so do you think it is the androgel? Ive have been using it for 6wks.  If this isnt gyno can anyone explain why the glands in my chest are sore?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 27, 2009)

How much is 5g at 1%. Verify for me.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 27, 2009)

If you are on androgel, that raises the likelyhood of gyno. Your doctor will probably prescribe an aromatase inhibitor. Better act quick.


----------



## cbohning (Jan 27, 2009)

dg806 said:


> How much is 5g at 1%. Verify for me.



The recommended adult male starting dose of AndroGel is one 5-gram packet  applied once daily, which delivers 50 milligrams of testosterone.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats not much after considering how little will be absorbed


----------

